# Gebrauchten Laufradsatz kaufen?



## greenhorn-biker (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo Mädels,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen gebrauchten Laufradsatz zu kaufen um mein günstiges Hardtail etwas aufzuwerten bis ich mir ein ordentliches Fully leisten kann!

Als erstes macht dies überhaupt Sinn? 
Reichen etwa 200 Euro um etwas ordentliches zu bekommen?
Was muss ich noch dazu rechnen? Ich geh mal von Bremsscheiben und Kasette aus?
Auf welche Maße muss ich achten? Bike ist 26 Zoll, hat Schnellspanner (normales Maß?) und 3x9 X5
Wenn jemand noch was daheim liegen hat oder mir eine Empfehlung aus dem Bikemarkt geben kann wär ich natürlich begeistert 

Grüße von greenhorn


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2013)

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_133_516&products_id=10875

Den habe ich am Rad meiner Frau verbaut. Real 1490g gewogen. Nur so als Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (19. Mai 2013)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Was muss ich noch dazu rechnen? Ich geh mal von Bremsscheiben und Kasette aus?



Tipp: Du kannst doch die vorhandenen Teile von deinem jetzigen Laufradsatz runtermontieren und auf den neuen LRS verbauen.


----------



## scylla (19. Mai 2013)

Hi greenhorn,

gebrauchten LRS ist so eine Sache. Das ist halt das Teil, das mit am meisten abkriegt beim Biken, da es direkten Kontakt zum Untergrund hat. Das kann gut gehen mit was Gebrauchtem, kann aber auch nicht.

Hast du Probleme mit deinem derzeitigen LRS? Also zu "weich", knarzt,...? Wenn nicht, würde ich es eher lassen und das Geld in den Sparstrumpf tun für das nächste Bike. Du planst ja eh schon, dir was ganz Neues leisten zu wollen.

Grund: eben weil's eine heikle Sache ist mit dem Gebraucht-Kauf von Laufrädern. Weil du für 200 Euro was ordentliches aber nichts super-tolles bekommst, ergo das Verbesserungspotential die Investition imho nicht ganz rechtfertigt. Und weil es nicht gesagt ist, dass du den neuen LRS dann evtl am neuen Bike weiterverwenden könntest. Genau das wäre nämlich der einzige Fall, bei dem ich sagen würde, dass es wirklich Sinn macht: Jetzt was richtig Gutes kaufen, und das dann quasi als "Grundstock" fürs neue Bike sehen. Allerdings weißt du nicht, ob das Neue dann auch Schnellspanner haben wird. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass irgendeine Variante von Steckachse dran sein wird ist hoch bei aktuellen Bikes. Um dafür gerüstet zu sein bräuchtest du einen LRS mit komplett umrüstbaren Naben. Unwahrscheinlich, sowas mit annehmbarem Gewicht zu einem sehr günstigen Kurs und in guter Qualität zu erwischen.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: wenn du den LRS nicht dringend brauchst, spar das Geld.
Nur meine Meinung


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo greenhorn,

ich sehe das auch so wie Scylla. Ich habe letztes Jahr einen schönen LRS verkauft, der knapp 2 Jahre alt war und knapp 1400g gewogen hat. Sowas ist dann eine echte Verbesserung, aber hat auch noch 285 EUR gekostet. Verkauft habe ich ihn, weil genau das passiert ist, was Scylla beschrieben hat: Ich hab mir ein neues Bike gekauft, das Steckachse hat und die Naben waren nicht umrüstbar. Also warte lieber, bis du genau weißt, was du willst bzw. brauchst oder ganz was flexibles kaufen. Wenn das was Gescheites sein soll, musst du aber viel tiefer in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Mai 2013)

Danke für eure Meinungen 
War nun im Radladen des Vertrauens und der Mechaniker hat mir im Prinzip genau das gleiche gesagt wie ihr  Bei gebraucht weiß man ja auch nie was man sich kauft und solang mein Satz noch in Ordnung is sieht er keine Notwendigkeit einen neuen zu kaufen vor allem weil der Rahmen auch recht schwer ist...

Nach der Frage was er von einer anderen Gabel hält, (dachte meine ist einfach nur Schrott) hab ich die selbe Antwort bekommen, allerdings mit dem Vorschlag die Feder zu tauschen! Sie federt nämlich nur zu 2/3 ein auch wenn ich mich mit meinem ganzen Gewicht drauf lege  Hab mir gedacht das wird an dem Billig-NoName-Scheiß liegen, aber anscheinend ist die Feder einfach zu hart  
Durch Anruf beim Hersteller kam dann auch raus dass es sich um eine Suntour XCR LO 100mm handelt (woher soll man sowas wissen wenn nirgends was drauf steht ) und jetzt gibts halt ne weiche Feder, find ich ne top alternative vor allem so günstig


----------



## Principiante (29. Mai 2013)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Danke für eure Meinungen
> War nun im Radladen des Vertrauens und der Mechaniker hat mir im Prinzip genau das gleiche gesagt wie ihr  Bei gebraucht weiß man ja auch nie was man sich kauft und solang mein Satz noch in Ordnung is sieht er keine Notwendigkeit einen neuen zu kaufen vor allem weil der Rahmen auch recht schwer ist...
> 
> Nach der Frage was er von einer anderen Gabel hält, (dachte meine ist einfach nur Schrott) hab ich die selbe Antwort bekommen, allerdings mit dem Vorschlag die Feder zu tauschen! Sie federt nämlich nur zu 2/3 ein auch wenn ich mich mit meinem ganzen Gewicht drauf lege  Hab mir gedacht das wird an dem Billig-NoName-Scheiß liegen, aber anscheinend ist die Feder einfach zu hart
> Durch Anruf beim Hersteller kam dann auch raus dass es sich um eine Suntour XCR LO 100mm handelt (woher soll man sowas wissen wenn nirgends was drauf steht ) und jetzt gibts halt ne weiche Feder, find ich ne top alternative vor allem so günstig



 ...siehst Du, manchmal hat man Glück!
( Ich mach mir auch immer viel zu viel Gedanken um meine Komponenten... mein Mann sagt schon immer: Fahr doch einfach und baue nicht soviel! )

Recht hat er.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Mai 2013)

Glück im Unglück mal wieder...
Radsportgeschäft hat grad angerufen, Suntour hat die Feder nicht vorrätig und gibt unbestimmte Lieferzeit an 
Ach Menno...man sollte sich wieder mal nicht zu früh freuen


----------



## 4mate (29. Mai 2013)

> *Bitte wÃ¤hlen Sie Ihre                                             AusfÃ¼hrung                                         *
> weich fÃ¼r XCR 100mm                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    *                                                                                                                                         sofort lieferbar                                                                                                                         *
> *â¬ 8,00**


http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/federgabeln/sr-suntour-spiralfeder-fuer-xcr-100-mm/6170.html

PS: Der Ruf von fahrrad.de ist nicht der beste - groÃe Worte, keine Taten...

Falls dort nicht erhÃ¤ltlich, fÃ¼r â¬ 2,xx mehr hier bei
http://www.bikersfashion24.de/index.php?&sr=3&ma=SR-Suntour&np=504&af=3

http://www.bikersfashion24.de/artikel.php?id=56087


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Mai 2013)

Danke für deine Mühe 4mate
Ich brauche schon eine Suntour XRC Feder allerdings in der Ausführung LO wie diese Feder zB [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Federgabel-Ersatzteile-Spiralfeder-SR-Suntour-XCR-LO/dp/B001EOTIU4"]Federgabel Ersatzteile Spiralfeder SR-Suntour hart 100 mm XCR-LO/RL: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame] und dann halt noch in weich, die harte Version lässt sich komischerweise wesentlich häufiger finden


----------



## Tesla71 (30. Mai 2013)

Hm, also ich kenne mich mit Suntour nicht aus, aber das LO/RL steht doch wahrscheinlich einfach nur für Lockout/Remote lever oder so. 
Das wird doch keine komplett andere Gabel sein, als eine ohne Lockout, also auch keine andere Feder benötigen?

Hat Dein Händler Dir eine Ersatzteilnummer genannt?
Ich hatte mal eine ähnliche Federgabel, die weiche Feder hat wirklich was gebracht. Bis der Winter kam. Dann fuhr ich gefühlt mit Starrgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

